# First DJ/Pump track bike... Airborne?



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi DJ fans!

Hoping to lend some knowledge.

I've been mountain biking for a few years now. But I'd like to work on some of the skills that seem to lend themselves more towards DJ/Pump Track bike. See if I can have some fun with a lighter more 'bmx' type bike, learn some tricks, get better at jumps, drops, manuals, etc.

I have bought two Airborne bikes and have been pleased with the company, products, service etc.

So I was looking at their Cro-Hawk, which comes as a complete for $700. I realize maybe things like the Fork are not that great and could maybe be upgraded down the road. But hows the rest of it look?

Good first bike? 
Is it to0 heavy?
I kind of like the idea of steel as I'm sure it may dampen some of the impacts.

Any alternatives I should look at instead?

Your thoughts?
https://airbornebicycles.com/products/crohawk-dj


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

Actually also found out they’ll have their aluminum frame Skyhawk back in stock in February. For only a couple hundred more quite a few nicer parts... I think I may hold out for it.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Why would you prefer aluminum for a DJ/urban frame? Just the parts or do you prefer the material.

I'm interested in people's experience with this as well. A few years ago, Airborne seemed like everyone's go to budget bike rec but it seems like there was a shake up and that fell off. I don't use a DJ bike enough to buy a nice one, so I'm interested in budget options.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks pretty solid for the price. Don't worry about the weight on an entry level bike. It's not really important on a bike like this anyway. It is what it is. I like the steel frame but if the components are better on the other bike it may be worth considering.

Edit: also check out Haro, NS, Radio?,


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

MarcusBrody said:


> Why would you prefer aluminum for a DJ/urban frame? Just the parts or do you prefer the material.
> 
> I'm interested in people's experience with this as well. A few years ago, Airborne seemed like everyone's go to budget bike rec but it seems like there was a shake up and that fell off. I don't use a DJ bike enough to buy a nice one, so I'm interested in budget options.


I gotta say, I don't necessarily prefer either.

From what I've seen many of the 'high end' DJ are aluminum. I'm sure for the most part it's lighter.

However, there I know that in many circles of bicycle disciplines, there are steel fans. I do somewhat know what they're talking about, it has dampening qualities that gives it a very different feel. So if you like that feel... well, Aluminum can't do it. I think you can probably get both for equal prices... you could probably find a high end steel frame for an aluminum frame. It's whatever you want.

To be honest, I love how steel frames look. Their lines are just cool.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Looks pretty solid for the price. Don't worry about the weight on an entry level bike. It's not really important on a bike like this anyway. It is what it is. I like the steel frame but if the components are better on the other bike it may be worth it.
> 
> Edit: also check out Haro, NS, Radio?,


Yeah I know 4-5lbs probably isn't much of a big deal in learning. Really, not seeking the lightest... weight is not a huge deal to me. I was more looking in that aluminum frame complete offers a better fork, wheels, and being lighter, for $200 seems like the better buy... I mean, I could buy the steel one and I couldn't upgrade it to the spec of the Skyhawk. So I think it may make sense to go with the better spec. The lighter weight is just a benefit of the frame/components (probably the fork).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a bit of a steel frame fanatic. All my bikes are steel except for one, most are high end steel, but not all. To be completely honest the steel frame of a DJ bike is built to be really stout and durable, not compliant and comfy like a MTB or cross bike. 

As much as I like the compliance and ride quality of a steel frame, it will be less noticeable on a bike like this compared to other bikes.


----------



## drivera (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info! In that case, I suppose the components on the alu-spec may just be worth the jump up.

Either way, I can wait a month and choose either.


----------

